# Aufbau: On One DeeDar



## mikefize (14. November 2016)

Sooo, ich hab auch mal wieder was zum Basteln rumliegen. Wie der Titel schon gespoilert hat, geht's um ein DeeDar Stahl Hardtail von On One.

Ich hatte einfach wieder Bock auf ein Stahl-HT. Das Rad wird künftig wahrscheinlich eher auf längeren Touren gefahren, überwiegend im (Vor-)alpinen Gelände. Also einige Höhenmeter, deshalb werde ich auch immer ein Auge auf's Gewicht haben, ohne jetzt aber irgendwie Leichtbau zu betreiben.

Los geht's heute mit dem Rahmen. Schön ist er ja, aber mit 3,15kg (inkl. Achse) in Größe L auch ein ordentlicher Brocken. Aber sei's drum. Wie gesagt, das Raw Burn Finish ist richtig geil, Klarlack ist sauber, die Decals sind natürlich drunter. Von innen scheint der Rahmen übrigens nicht behandelt zu sein. Gewinde schauen alle gut aus, Steuersatz ging auch problemlos rein. Kleiner Schönheitsfehler: Die Gummitüllen an den Ein- und Ausgängen für die Stealth Leitung stehen am Ende ein wenig ab... klar, kein Beinbruch, aber bisschen stört's mich schon ;-)

Genug gelabert, Bilder!

















Mehr Bilder gibt's im Album.

Die meisten Teile für den Aufbau hab ich schon da, auf das eine oder andere aus England warte ich noch... ;-) Aber es sollte hier zügig voran gehen... hoffentlich.


----------



## hardtails (14. November 2016)

Materialwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (14. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Materialwechsel



Yes. Ursprünglich wollte ich nur den Rahmen tauschen. Inzwischen übernehme ich glaube ich nur Reifen und Vorbau


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Abo


----------



## Gatekeeper (14. November 2016)

Feeetzt, bin dabei


----------



## adsf (14. November 2016)

Abo


----------



## mikefize (14. November 2016)

Da ich natürlich Hummeln im Hintern hab, musste ich noch heute Abend ein wenig rumbasteln. Als nächstes ist die Gabel an der Reihe. Da bekommt DT Swiss von mir mal ne Chance. Hab vor ein paar Wochen bei RCZ die OPM ODL mit 140mm zum guten Kurs ergattert. Kenne die Gabel nicht, man hört ja unterschiedliche Meinungen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich schlägt. Mit 1630g (ungekürzt) ist sie auf jeden Fall schön leicht und die 32mm Standrohre sollten optisch ganz gut zum schlanken Geröhr des Deedars passen.

Vor dem Einbau habe ich mich aber noch kurz an der Gabel selbst zu schaffen gemacht. Die kam von RCZ mit Vorbereitung für Remote, die ich aber überhaupt nicht will. Hab mir dann das Umbaukit für manuelle Bedienung an der Krone besorgt und gerade noch umgebaut. Nach einigen Fluchtiraden wars dann auch geschafft. Lob an dieser Stelle an DT Swiss für die sehr gute Anleitung.





















Für heute ist jetzt erstmal Feierabend. Morgen geht's dann mit den Laufrädern weiter.

An dieser Stelle noch ein kurzes Stimmungsbarometer an die versammelte Stylepolizei, an alle Geschmacksverirrten, Eisdielenposer und keep-it-real-Verfechter: Skinwalls ... yay oder nay? Die übrigen Anbauteile sind fast alle schwarz, mit ein paar silbernen Ausnahmen.


----------



## static (15. November 2016)

Ich fahre ja selber Skinwalls, also prinzipiell ja. Aber beim Raw-Rahmen bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, wie's rüberkommt. Hm...
Hier mal, wie's mit schwarzen Reifen aussehen könnte:


Spoiler


----------



## Bench (15. November 2016)

Niemals Skinwalls! Sehen imho an jedem Rad zum kotzen aus.


----------



## Gatekeeper (15. November 2016)

Würde auch eher zu klassischem schwarz bei den Reifen greifen.


----------



## mikefize (15. November 2016)

Der Rat hat gesprochen  Ich habe selbst ohnehin schon zu normalen Reifen tendiert und habe auch noch einen Satz hier. Dann wird's erstmal der.

@static: Danke für das Foto, das dürfte meinem Aufbau zumindest optisch schon recht nahe kommen. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (15. November 2016)

Und weiter geht's! Heute ist keine Zeit zum Basteln, aber den LRS kann ich euch schon mal präsentieren... und ist ein echtes Schmuckstück. Ich hatte das unverschämte Glück einen Industry Nine Trail 24h LRS für einen unglaublichen Preis abzustauben... das lässt man sich natürlich nicht entgehen. Klar, mit knapp 24mm innenweite sind die Felgen nicht unbedingt die breitesten, aber für 2.4er Pellen sollte es gerade noch so gehen.

















Bringt übrigens ca. 1450g auf die Waage der LRS - also ein ziemliches Leichtgewicht. Mal sehen wie lange die Felgen den Einsatz am HT mitmachen. Der Freilaufsound ist übrigens wirklich krass. Habe gleich mal aufgemacht und mit ner ordentlichen Packung Fett ein wenig für Ruhe gesorgt.









Ach ja... eine Ahead-Kappe hab ich heut noch ent-eloxiert. Schaut immer so schön aus 





Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, sollten im Laufe der Woche die restlichen Parts eintrudeln... Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett.


----------



## grauphilter (15. November 2016)

Hab mich kurz erschrocken und erst gedacht 24h steht für die Speichenzahl... kann ja in dem Fall (zum Glück) nicht ganz stimmen.

Schöner LRS! 

Wie hast du die Kappe denn enteloxiert?


----------



## mikefize (15. November 2016)

Doch doch ... der hat nur 24 Speichen.
http://www.industrynine.net/wheels/5/27.5"+Trail+24-Hole

Die sind aber jeweils 2.7/2.9mm dick. Wie gesagt, der war so günstig, dass ich ihn einfach mal ausprobieren werde.

Die Kappe habe ich in Rohrfrei gebadet.


----------



## null-2wo (15. November 2016)

goil. hau das deedar in bikemarkt und bau n 456 carbon auf.


----------



## mikefize (15. November 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> goil. hau das deedar in bikemarkt und bau n 456 carbon auf.



Ach irgendwie find ichs ganz spannend so viele leichte Teile an den fetten Stahlrahmen zu schrauben  Außerdem kommen noch ein paar Anbauteile die nicht gerade von der leichten Sorte sind. Hab mich zum Beispiel gegen meine SixC Kurbel entschieden ... dafür kommt jetzt was aus England mit einigen Gramm Mehrgewicht dran


----------



## grauphilter (15. November 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Doch doch ... der hat nur 24 Speichen.



Da komm ich nicht klar drauf.. hab bloß auf deinen Fotos mal quergezählt. Hinten Antriebsseite sehe ich 16. D.h. auf der Bremsseite hast du nur 8 Speichen - auch wenn die zugegebenermaßen ziemlich fett sind...??!

Du musst auf jeden Fall berichten wie sich die Teile behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

1195$


----------



## mikefize (16. November 2016)

Heute geht's jetzt recht unspektakulär weiter. Ich warte derzeit noch auf die Bremsen, Schaltwerk und Schalthebel. Das sollte alles noch in dieser Woche ankommen. Kurbel ist schon ne Woche auf dem Weg, aber da hat mir eBay heute geschrieben, dass es sich noch weiter verzögert... was auch immer das heißen mag. Wenn die das Paket verloren haben muss ich irgendwas kaputtmachen 

Kleiner Sneak Peek zum Antrieb - Kassette wird eine XT 11-42 + OneUp Shark 50er die ich so vom Vorgängerrad übernehmen werde. Statt mit XT kommt am Deedar aber ein GX Antrieb zum Einsatz... sollte auch mit dem 50er Ritzel klappen laut Internet. Mal sehn.





Cockpit hab ich auch schon mal zusammengesteckt. Vorbau ist ein Crank Brothers Iodine 3, den ich mal günstig hier im BM geschossen hab. Richtig schönes Teil... leicht, gut verarbeitet. Weniger leicht ist der Lenker ... der Race Face Atlas in 780mm mit 25mm Rise bringt über 300g auf die Waage, aber ich kenn ihn, er passt mir gut, hab ihn günstig bekommen und schön isser auch. Und bei >3kg Rahmengewicht kommts auf die 50g am Lenker nicht an.
(Übrigens, wer sich fragt wieso ich den Schaft so mutig ohne Spacer gekürzt hab... ich möchte nicht darüber sprechen und bitte auch um keine diesbezüglichen Nachfragen )









Außerdem hab ich schon mal den Strebenschutz gewickelt. Hat sich bei mir in den letzten Jahren bewährt die Methode. Und schaut ordentlich aus.





Reifen hab ich auch mal montiert. Die kommen noch vom Vorgängerrad. 2,4er Ardent EXO vorn und ein 2,2er Ardent Race hinten. Wenn der hintere durch ist, kommt da auch was breiteres. Aber in das Dartmoor ging davor kein 2,4er Reifen rein. Tubeless Montage war übrigens extremst problemlos mit dem LRS. 

Mal eine kleine Vorschau zum derzeitigen Stand:





Mal schauen wanns weiter geht....


----------



## Bench (16. November 2016)

nett 
Auch wenn mir persönlich Lenker mit so hohem Rise nicht mehr gefallen.


----------



## slowbeat (16. November 2016)

Das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus! 
Hast du die Möglichkeit, ins Heck ein 26" Rad reinzuhalten? 
Den Bildern zu folge sollte da ja auch locker was mit mehr als 2.3" reinpassen, oder?


----------



## mikefize (16. November 2016)

@Bench: Geht mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig so. Ich muss mal schauen wie ich zurechtkomme.

@slowbeat: Kann ich morgen mal machen. Hab aber nur richtig hart-oldschool 26x2" da momentan. Wenn dir das hilft?  Hinten geht sicherlich auch ein 2,4er rein ... man könnte sogar mal 2,5er oder 2,6er probieren.


----------



## static (16. November 2016)

Hier ist ein 27,5er WTB Breakout in 2,5 drauf:


----------



## slowbeat (16. November 2016)

Ich denke, mit schmalem Reifen sieht man immerhin den Trend. 
Ich grübel noch, ob ich den 456 Rahmen gegen den deedar tauschen soll. Der Rest sollte dann bleiben. Also wieder 26" mit dezent breiten Reifen, zu lange Gabel vorn...


----------



## roliK (17. November 2016)

Der Deedar sieht in echt sehr viel besser aus als auf den Fotos bei On-One. Schöner Rahmen, bin gespannt! Nur die Reifen passen nicht so ganz zum Einsatzzweck des Rahmens, oder?


----------



## mikefize (17. November 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Der Deedar sieht in echt sehr viel besser aus als auf den Fotos bei On-One. Schöner Rahmen, bin gespannt! Nur die Reifen passen nicht so ganz zum Einsatzzweck des Rahmens, oder?



Ich hab mir den auch nur geholt, weil ich auf Instagram einige aufgebaute Räder gesehen hatte. Die Fotos bei On One sind wirklich schrecklich, auch die der Kompletträder.

Reifen sind etwas schmächtig ja, vor allem bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen. Ich muss mal schauen ... vielleicht packe ich den Ardent von vorn nach hinten und ziehe vorn was potenteres auf... DHF in 2,5 wäre vielleicht was. Das Vorgängerrad war eher ein trailtauglicher Tourer, da war die Kombination nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mikefize (17. November 2016)

So, keine News von mir heute - nur was für die 26er Fraktion und @slowbeat:













Geht schon sag ich mal. Dicker Reifen drauf und ab gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (17. November 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> So, keine News von mir heute - nur was für die 26er Fraktion und @slowbeat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## mikefize (19. November 2016)

Hurra, hurra die Post war da!













Ist aber gebraucht und die HR Bremse macht wohl etwas Probleme. Werde mich an diesem verregneten Tag mal ans ordentliche Entlüften und reinigen machen. Zur Not muss ich eben noch nen Service machen - aber ist ja ne Hope, da ist das weder besonders kompliziert, noch besonders teuer. Würde das Projekt nur noch weiter verzögern 

Schaltwerk ist inzwischen auch da. Da aber Hebel und Kurbel noch auf sich warten lassen, kann ich am Antrieb noch nix machen.


----------



## mikefize (19. November 2016)

Ergebnis für heute:

Bremse VR frisch befüllt, gekürzt und montiert.

Bremse HR - zwei undichte Kolben, Dichtungen bestellt...


----------



## Terrasana (22. November 2016)

hi,
überlege auch eins aufzubauen...hat das Deedar ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und welchen Steuersatz hast du eingebaut?
Frage da ich gerne meine RS tapered Gagel verwenden würde..


----------



## memphis35 (23. November 2016)

Die Infos gibt es doch alle auf der On One Seite .


----------



## Seppl- (23. November 2016)

hach sehr schön, wenn es aufgebaut ist bitte bei mir abliefern


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2016)

Heute kommen sämtliche restlichen Pakete und (Ersatz-)Teile. Also es geht bald weiter 

@Seppl-: Wir könnten eine Hardtail-Tauschbörse einrichten, dann spart man sich das dauernde Verkaufen 

@Terrasana: Das Deedar hat ein 44mm Steuerrohr. Für eine Tapered Gabel brauchst du einen ZS (oder EC)44/28.6 | EC44/40 Steuersatz.


----------



## Seppl- (23. November 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Heute kommen sämtliche restlichen Pakete und (Ersatz-)Teile. Also es geht bald weiter
> 
> @Seppl-: Wir könnten eine Hardtail-Tauschbörse einrichten, dann spart man sich das dauernde Verkaufen



Da stimme ich voll und ganz dafür!!! Aber dazu müsste ich erst wieder ein Hardtail aufbauen (was mir die ganze Zeit schon im Kopf schwirrt, bin so lustlos mit dem Beefcake und vermisse das Fastforward)


----------



## null-2wo (23. November 2016)

oder man trifft sich halt ein-zweimal im jahr,  da kann man dann bisschen rumprobieren.

zitat @MaxBas : "darf ich mal kurz?" wird meistens teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2016)

Abo  

Sehr geiler Aufbau, bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## mikefize (24. November 2016)

Sooo, liebe Leute. Vor einer Stunde hab ich die letzte Schraube angezogen und der Neuzugang im Fuhrpark steht jetzt endlich neben mir.

Ich sag's euch, selten hat mich ein Aufbau so viele Nerven gekostet ... vor allem die Bremsen haben mich gestern und heute fast in den wortwörtlichen Wahnsinn getrieben. Aber der Reihe nach...

Wie bereits zuvor geschrieben hatte der hintere Bremssattel zwei undichte Kolben. Dichtungsset bestellt (5€ für sämtliche Dichtungen inklusive Hebel ... ) und mich dann gestern Abend an die Arbeit gemacht. Ist natürlich eine ordentliche Sauerei, da ich mir das Bore-Cap Tool gespart habe und stattdessen die Kolben schön mitsamt der DOT-Soße nach und nach rausgepumpt habe. Egal. Der Aus- und Einbau der Dichtungen ist eine ordentliche Fummelei, aber irgendwie schon machbar.
Ich war dann so glücklich, als die Dichtungen ersetzt und alles wieder zusammengeschraubt war, dass ich völlig vergessen hab, dass ich eigentlich die Bremsleitung noch kürzen wollte. Na gut, ist ja keine große Sache ... DENKSTE. Ich hebel die wiederverwendbare Olive von der Leitung und knack - durch  Natürlich keine Ersatzolive zur Hand und es war schon kurz vor zehn gestern Abend. Also den ganzen Krempel auf der Werkbank liegen lassen.





Stattdessen habe ich mich dem Antrieb gewidmet. Zum bereits vorhandenen GX Schaltwerk gesellt sich ein X1 Shifter und eine RS8 X-Type Kurbel von Middleburn, die nach fast drei Wochen endlich aus England bei mir eingetrudelt ist. Wunderschöne Kurbel. Eigentlich wollte ich ein DM-Kettenblatt montieren, aber die Middleburn-eigenen Blätter sind mir zu teuer (deutlich >100€) und Wolftooth stellt nur bis 32t her - da ich aber mit dank OneUp Shark hinten bis 50 Zähne zu Verfügung habe, möchte ich ein 34er Blatt fahren. Also einfach ein normales 104er Kettenblatt von Superstar Components montiert, das eh noch in der Kiste lag.









Das GX Schaltwerk funktioniert super auf der XT Kassette mit OneUp, ABER die Kette ist momentan leider noch zu kurz für das 50er Ritzel. Da muss ich die Tage eine neue montieren. Luft hat das Schaltwerk mit komplett eingedrehter B-Schraube aber mehr als genug.

Heute früh bin ich dann direkt los und habe beim Vertrauten ums Eck zwei Oliven für die Bremse erstanden. Heute Nachmittag konnte es also weitergehen. Leitung erfolgreich gekürzt, wieder entlüftet und Bremse montiert. Dabei habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich in geistiger Umnachtung nicht gesehen hatte, dass der Leitungsabgang am Sattel in die falsche Richtung zeigt. Ich dacht mir ... wenn man das vorsichtig macht, komme ich vielleicht um das x-te Entlüften rum. Also Schraube gaaaanz sachte gedreht und ... TROPF TROPF TROPF 

Also Spielchen von vorn - wieder entlüften. Inzwischen ging mir das aber glücklicherweise recht schnell von der Hand. Wer jetzt aber denkt, das Bremsen-Thema wäre damit erledigt ... sooo einfach und schnell ging's dann doch nicht  Nach dem neuerlichen Entlüften kurzen Druckpunkttest gemacht und irgendwie... selbst für Hope-Verhältnisse ganz schön schwammig. Also mal richtig Druck draufgegeben und siehe da ... am Übergang Banjo-Bolt-Leitung am Bremssattel tropft das DOT. Keine Ahnung ob das von Anfang an so war, oder ob ich das irgendwie verbockt hab. Wie dem auch sei ... ein letztes Mal alles abgebaut, Banjo raus, Leitung minimal gekürzt und alles neu verschraubt und zum ... fünften? Mal entlüftet. Das war es dann aber auch, ENDLICH IST SIE MONTIERT.





Der Rest ist dann schon fast schnell erzählt. Sattelstütze ist eine Giant Contact Switch SL. Die Ansteuerung per Zug ist ein bisschen fummelig, aber im Vergleich zu meinem Bremsen-Martyrium ein Kinderspiel. Auch das Verlegen der Leitungen im Rahmen ist gut gelöst von On One. Die Gummitüllen gehen leicht raus und man hat große Öffnungen durch die man die Züge schnell durchfädeln kann.









Wie gesagt ... jetzt steht das Rad grade hier. Ich habe hinten noch den Ardent Race 2,2 gegen einen voluminösen 2,4er Ardent getauscht, den ich eh noch auf Lager hatte. Ist easy Platz im Rahmen. Also dürften auch 2,5er und 2,6er durchaus machbar sein.

Inklusive Pedale (so um 320g) bringt das gute Stück jetzt 12,9kg auf die Waage. Ziemlich gut, damit bin ich zufrieden. Wer jetzt auf Bilder vom Endresultat wartet ... der muss sich noch bis morgen gedulden. Dann mache ich ordentliche Fotos - möchte jetzt hier nicht in der Wohnung bei scheiß Licht drauflosknipsen. So viel Geduld muss sein.

Danke jedenfalls für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2016)

Soo. Zum ordentlich Ausfahren komme ich heute leider nicht, aber kurz eben ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht. Auf den ersten Metern passt alles ganz gut, Bremsen werden mit dem Einbremsen hoffentlich noch bissiger. Schaltung flutscht, Freilauf rattert, alles gut. Geo scheint auch so zu sein wie gewünscht. Definitiv ändern werde ich noch den Remotehebel für die Giant Vario. Das passt mir so gar nicht. Habe noch einen alten X9 Shifter, den werde ich dafür wohl missbrauchen.

Jetzt aber ... Bilder.


----------



## Seppl- (25. November 2016)

lecker!!!! felgendecals mag ich nicht, aber Geschmacksache


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> lecker!!!! felgendecals mag ich nicht, aber Geschmacksache



Ach... früher hätte ich die sicher auch mit Aceton noch abgemacht, die Reifendecals runtergerubbelt und und und ... inzwischen bin ich da pragmatischer. Wird eh dreckig


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2016)

nettes geröhr! hab gerade an den fotos erkannt,  dass du aus der gegend bist... meinste,  ich dürfte bei ner guten gelegenheit mal ne kleine runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (25. November 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nettes geröhr! hab gerade an den fotos erkannt,  dass du aus der gegend bist... meinste,  ich dürfte bei ner guten gelegenheit mal ne kleine runde drehen?



Auf gar keinen Fall.

Klären wir einfach mal per PM würde ich sagen


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2016)

das 50er Blatt schaut schon echt riesig aus


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nettes geröhr! hab gerade an den fotos erkannt,  dass du aus der gegend bist... meinste,  ich dürfte bei ner guten gelegenheit mal ne kleine runde drehen?


easy, vor Weihnachten wird das wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr bei mir. 
Thema remotehebel an der giant: fand ich auch doof, gibt aber viele gute passende. Ich hab den raceface hop-up lever verbaut. Aber auch bikeyoke triggy und paar andere schreiben zu passen. Du musst den Zug halt im hebel klemmen, weiß nicht ob das mit dem x9 funktioniert...


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> easy, vor Weihnachten wird das wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr bei mir.
> Thema remotehebel an der giant: fand ich auch doof, gibt aber viele gute passende. Ich hab den raceface hop-up lever verbaut. Aber auch bikeyoke triggy und paar andere schreiben zu passen. Du musst den Zug halt im hebel klemmen, weiß nicht ob das mit dem x9 funktioniert...



Geht sich schon irgendwann mal aus. Behalten wir im Hinterkopf.

Ja, Triggy wäre mir am liebsten, aber ich versuchs mal mit dem X9. Habe eh noch so eine Tonne für den Zug (wie nennt sich das noch gleich?) das in die Stütze eingehängt wird. Aber mit Madenschraube zum Klemmen - man braucht also dann an dem Ende keinen Nippel und könnte den Zug andersrum montieren. Muss ich die Tage mal basteln.


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2016)

ich hab meinen zug mit ner gestrippten Lüsterklemme montiert, geht auch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2016)

Erst hat mich das Thema ja kaltgelassen, weil diese Art Rad nicht so meins ist.
Aber die Qualität der Bilder und die Schreibweise haben mich dann doch zum Lesen bewegt und das hat sich gelohnt. Schönes Rad und schön kurzes, knackiges Aufbauthema


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erst hat mich das Thema ja kaltgelassen, weil diese Art Rad nicht so meins ist.
> Aber die Qualität der Bilder und die Schreibweise haben mich dann doch zum Lesen bewegt und das hat sich gelohnt. Schönes Rad und schön kurzes, knackiges Aufbauthema



Danke für die warmen Worte! Freut mich wirklich


----------



## tryh (25. November 2016)

Ordentliches Gefährt! 
Das lässt mich schon etwas ins grübeln kommen, den erst kürzlich gekooften 45650B gegen ein DeeDar zu tauschen...


----------



## Bench (25. November 2016)

Nettes Ding.
Stahl-Raw gefällt gut, mit dein verfärbungen vom schweißen 
Der Rahmen schaut riesig aus, und auf dem ersten Bild schaut auch das Tretlager sehr hoch aus.


----------



## zwickelpit (29. November 2016)

Sieht echt schick aus Dein Bike. Wie fährt es denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrasana (29. November 2016)

any action pics?


----------



## slowbeat (29. November 2016)

Das Rad sieht wirklich schick aus. 

Meinst du, man bekäme mit einer normalen 3xKurbel ein 36er oder 38er Blatt auf die 2te Position?


----------



## mikefize (29. November 2016)

@zwickelpit: Bin leider noch nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen wie ich das gerne hätte. Arbeit essen Seele auf...

@slowbeat: Puh, 38er könnte eng werden. Die Middleburn ist ja eine 3-fach Kurbel und mein 34er an der inneren 104er Aufnahme. Da ist schon noch was Platz, also 36 Zähne sollte noch klargehen. 38 Eventuell auch, aber dafür würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen...


----------



## volki_d (29. November 2016)

Sehr schön geworden dein OnOne. Der Rahmen in raw sieht schon richtig fein aus. Mit den Hope Teilen und der Middleburn Kurbel auch sehr passend aufgebaut.


----------



## chorge (30. November 2016)

Wie bekommt man die Reifendecals weg????





mikefize schrieb:


> Ach... früher hätte ich die sicher auch mit Aceton noch abgemacht, die Reifendecals runtergerubbelt und und und ... inzwischen bin ich da pragmatischer. Wird eh dreckig


----------



## mikefize (30. November 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Reifendecals weg????



Mit Schleifvlies anrauen und dann mit Schlauchbootfarbe/Stoßstangenschwarz überpinseln.


----------



## chorge (30. November 2016)

Würde sich glaub lohnen... Für mich lohnt es sich leider nicht meine Teile vom 456evo2 zu nehmen, da mit 26" und auch sonst einfach zu wenig wirklich passt. Mein Ausfallende ist krumm dank dickem Ast, daher wäre ein Upgrade auf nem DeeDar Frameset überlegenswert gewesen. Aber so hab ich mir halt einfach wieder ein 456evo2 bestellt. Da passt alles. Aber schade, weil ich die Geo geil fände... 





tryh schrieb:


> Ordentliches Gefährt!
> Das lässt mich schon etwas ins grübeln kommen, den erst kürzlich gekooften 45650B gegen ein DeeDar zu tauschen...


----------



## slowbeat (30. November 2016)

Ach, Scheiße. Jetzt hab ich mir auch so nen Rahmen geordert. 
Ich wollte standhaft bleiben, aber bei 137GBP für den hässlichen mattschwarzen war Geiz zu geil.
Wird was fürs Frühjahr, über den Winter fahr ich noch den 456.


----------



## mikefize (30. November 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ach, Scheiße. Jetzt hab ich mir auch so nen Rahmen geordert.
> Ich wollte standhaft bleiben, aber bei 137GBP für den hässlichen mattschwarzen war Geiz zu geil.
> Wird was fürs Frühjahr, über den Winter fahr ich noch den 456.



Yeah. War auch unverschämt günstig. Für den Preis hätte ich vielleicht auch den schwarzen genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (1. Dezember 2016)

Gibt doch den Raw für genau den gleichen Betrag?

Jedenfalls sehr schönes Rad, @mikefize. Nur das Rahmengewicht find ich ein wenig abschreckend, dafür ist das Ding vermutlich unzerstörbar.


----------



## Aldar (1. Dezember 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Gibt doch den Raw für genau den gleichen Betrag?


Vor einer Halben Stunde hats noch 299 gekostet...


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2016)

Coockies löschen
Umsoöfter ihr auf deren Seite seid umso höher die Preise.
Die haben ein sehr aktives Preisanpassungssystem.....


----------



## static (1. Dezember 2016)

In Pfund kosten beide das gleiche!
In Euro sind die Preise unterschiedlich 

In Pfund kauft's sich bei OnOne/PlanetX aber sowieso meist günstiger...


----------



## grauphilter (1. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wird was fürs Frühjahr, über den Winter fahr ich noch den 456.



Sag ich auch immer und dann bin ich zu Weihnachten fertig mit dem Aufbau


----------



## Bench (1. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt hört mal auf hier. Sonst hab ich bald ein zweites Stahl-HT (4tes Rad) und meine Family liefert mich in die Klapse ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2016)

Also bei mir kostet der raw knapp 300€ und der schwarze knapp 200€, in Pfund halt entsprechend. ihr müsst schon auch auf die Rahmengröße klicken damit der Preis aktualisiert wird.


----------



## roliK (1. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Also bei mir kostet der raw knapp 300€ und der schwarze knapp 200€, in Pfund halt entsprechend. ihr müsst schon auch auf die Rahmengröße klicken damit der Preis aktualisiert wird.


Die ändern dort offenbar mehrmals täglich die Preise ...


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Also bei mir kostet der raw knapp 300€ und der schwarze knapp 200€, in Pfund halt entsprechend. ihr müsst schon auch auf die Rahmengröße klicken damit der Preis aktualisiert wird.



du musst dein browser aufräumen damit du vernünftige preise angeziegt bekommst
kann natürlich auch sein das du mit dem apfel hinsteuerst, für die ist es immer teurer......


----------



## culoduro (1. Dezember 2016)

Das Deedar in Raw kostet seit Tagen unverändert 232£. Der schwarze 137£. Das gleiche kosten die Rahmen nicht,  sieht man sobald man die Größe auswählt.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> du musst dein browser aufräumen damit du vernünftige preise angeziegt bekommst
> kann natürlich auch sein das du mit dem apfel hinsteuerst, für die ist es immer teurer......


Hab ich gerade vorher gemacht, alles gelöscht. Preise wie seit einer Woche jeden Tag identisch unterschiedlich. 

Oder anders: Wer hat denn tatsächlich einen Deedar in Raw für weniger als 232GBP/299€ gekauft?


----------



## null-2wo (1. Dezember 2016)

ach, viel schlimmer: das inbred geht für 121,-  gbp über die Theke. da überlege ich doch glatt, ob ich nicht vielleicht ein schwarz-weißes 29er ssp Inbred neben mein schwarz-weißes 29er ssp Inbred stellen sollte...


----------



## shibby68 (1. Dezember 2016)

fänd ich übertriebenen luxus.
ein schwarz-weißes neben dein weiß-schwarzes fänd ich sinnvoll!


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2016)

Das habe ich auch gesehen und bin nun am überlegen ...


----------



## null-2wo (1. Dezember 2016)

so, und nun völlig off topic: ist eigentlich außer mir noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass on-one mit dem s36 jetzt nen downhiller im Sortiment hat? 

sorry @mikefize


----------



## mikefize (1. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade vorher gemacht, alles gelöscht. Preise wie seit einer Woche jeden Tag identisch unterschiedlich.
> 
> Oder anders: Wer hat denn tatsächlich einen Deedar in Raw für weniger als 232GBP/299€ gekauft?



Ich hab meinen für 187 Pfund bekommen. War am Anfang der 25% Aktion.

@null-2wo: Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (1. Dezember 2016)

grauphilter schrieb:


> Sag ich auch immer und dann bin ich zu Weihnachten fertig mit dem Aufbau


Nee, das ist ein realistischer Zeitplan. Eher schaffe ich das nicht, obwohl ich schon alles zusammen kaufe...


----------



## mikefize (2. Dezember 2016)

Weil hier ja der eine oder andere auch schon wieder am Basteln ist:

Hätte noch einen Satz XT (M8000) Bremsen und Schaltwerk/Schalthebel (auch XT, 11-fach) hier. Wenn jemand Interesse hat gerne PM, sonst wandert der Kram am WE in den Bikemarkt.

Edit: Und weg.


----------



## mikefize (3. Dezember 2016)

Heute nun endlich auch mal zum ausgiebigen Fahren gekommen.

In einem Satz: Unerwartet, aber dennoch gut.

Im ersten Moment ist mir aufgefallen, dass es nicht ganz so spielend aufs Hinterrad geht wie sein Vorgänger (Dartmoor Primal) und insgesamt satter auf dem Trail liegt, aber nicht so verspielt ist wie das Dartmoor. Im Flachen war das zuerst dann doch etwas ernüchternd. Aber sobald dann ein paar tiefenmeter kamen und es flowig wurde ... holla die Waldfee. Fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Der Rahmen schluckt doch deutlich mehr als das bocksteife Primal davor und vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit. Richtig geil.

Von der Gabel bin ich positiv überrascht. Trotz der 32mm Standrohre ist sie steif genug für meine ca. 80kg. Ansprechverhalten würde ich sogar eine Nummer besser einstufen als die Pike im Vorgängerrad und auch die Druckstufe arbeitet hervorragend. Großer Pluspunkt außerdem: Die DT Swiss steht von Haus aus recht hoch im Federweg und taucht nur wenig weg.

Etwas Sorgen machen mir die Bremsen noch. Zwar werden sie spürbar bissiger von Bremsvorgang zu Bremsvorgang, aber da ist schon noch sehr viel Luft nach oben. Mal schauen wie es nach ein paar längeren Abfahrten aussieht, die dann hoffentlich morgen unter die Räder genommen werden.


----------



## dani08051991 (3. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön!
Was wiegt denn deines jetzt?


----------



## mikefize (3. Dezember 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Was wiegt denn deines jetzt?



Danke! Ohne Pedale 12,6kg


----------



## dani08051991 (3. Dezember 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Danke! Ohne Pedale 12,6kg


Nicht schlecht, meins hat 14


----------



## hardtails (5. Dezember 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, meins hat 14



Na, mindestens 2x200gr an den Reifen, dazu noch 400gr am LRS und 200gr an der Gabel und du weißt wo dein Mehrgewicht steckt.


----------



## dani08051991 (5. Dezember 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Na, mindestens 2x200gr an den Reifen, dazu noch 400gr am LRS und 200gr an der Gabel und du weißt wo dein Mehrgewicht steckt.


ja das kommt alles ziemlich hin


----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2016)

Nicht Schlecht mein 456evo hat 14.8kg und das bei einem leichteren Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja generell auch ein eher leichter Aufbau für gemäßigte Trails mit meinen 80kg. Wenns richtig grob wird, sitze ich sowieso lieber auf dem Fully.


----------



## volki_d (5. Dezember 2016)

12,6 Kg ist echt top! Ich bin schon froh wenn ich mit meinem Ragley am Ende bei 13,5 Kg lande ;-)


----------



## Bench (5. Dezember 2016)

Mein Big Wig ist auch schwerer.
Aber ich bin kein Gewichtsfetischist.
Selbst mein "Rennrad" hat über 10kg


----------



## slowbeat (16. Dezember 2016)

Dann lande ich sicher bei 15kg.

Der Dieter ist jetzt da, selbst ein 26" Baron in 2.5er Breite hat massig Platz zur Seite.  Überrascht haben mich die drei Leitungsführungen unter dem Oberrohr. Wird also easy mit dem Umwerfer. Das ist ein 3x10 SLX side swing. 
Das 38er Kettenblatt wird auch problemlos passen. 

Nun muss ich nur im neuen Jahr den Steuersatz noch passend zur Gabel zerspanen lassen und es kann losgehen mit dem Spaß.


----------



## mikefize (16. Dezember 2016)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!

Bei Dieter muss ich einfach immer daran denken...


----------



## slowbeat (16. Dezember 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Bei Dieter muss ich einfach immer daran denken...


Das Video ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schönes Hardtail!

Würde ein 29er Hinterrad mit schmalem Reifen passen?


----------



## mikefize (28. Dezember 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Hardtail!
> 
> Würde ein 29er Hinterrad mit schmalem Reifen passen?



Danke! Gute Frage. Gestern hab ich mal einen 2,8er NN reingesteckt, der passt - zu den Seiten wird's eng, aber nach vorn ist noch Platz. Also tendenziell könnte ein 2,2er in 29 schon passen. Ich hab leider nur ein Boost HR mit 29" da momentan, werde es aber bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## Muckal (28. Dezember 2016)

Da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar! Ich hätte, wie jeden Winter, Lust auf ein Stahlhardtail und mit 29er Rädern könnte ich mir das ganz witzig vorstellen. Das Ragley Big Wig wäre hier schon toll, aber leider passen dank Boost meine Laufräder nicht und die meisten anderen Rahmen, die ich mir angeschaut habe, haben ein 1 1/8 Steurrohr, passt also auch nicht zu meiner Pike...


----------



## null-2wo (28. Dezember 2016)

aber kommt die fuhre dann nicht insgesamt zu hoch? ich würde für ein reines winterhardtail eh' ne schrottgabel oder ne starre verbauen...?


----------



## Muckal (28. Dezember 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber kommt die fuhre dann nicht insgesamt zu hoch? ich würde für ein reines winterhardtail eh' ne schrottgabel oder ne starre verbauen...?



Die Tretlager-Höhe könnte ein Thema werden, ja. Deedar hat 25mm weniger Drop als z.B. das Inbred 29. Dem könnte man mit einem 26HR bei 29er VR entgegen wirken


----------



## null-2wo (28. Dezember 2016)

dann haste aber ne geometrie wie am downhiller...für ein winterhardtail würde ich empfehlen: ein 29er inbred mit der on-one stahlgabel, nach wunsch mglw. sogar singlespeed. die dinger gabs vor weihnachetn für kleingeld. vorm shoppen immer schön cookies löschen,  die preisanpassung ist bei denen sehr aktiv


----------



## Terrasana (4. Januar 2017)

An die Deedar Fahrer:  würdet ihr bei 179 cm Körpergröße und normalen Proportionen einen 17 oder 19 zoll Rahmen empfehlen? habe bedenken dass der 17er vielleicht zu kurz sein könnte?!


----------



## Seppl- (4. Januar 2017)

Terrasana schrieb:


> An die Deedar Fahrer:  würdet ihr bei 179 cm Körpergröße und normalen Proportionen einen 17 oder 19 zoll Rahmen empfehlen? habe bedenken dass der 17er vielleicht zu kurz sein könnte?!


ich fahr es nicht, hab mir die geo aber angesehen da potentielles interesse, mir mit meinen 185 und sl 94 ist es aber zu kurz in 19, somit würde ich dir das 19" emfehlen


----------



## knetis (5. Januar 2017)

Terrasana schrieb:


> An die Deedar Fahrer:  würdet ihr bei 179 cm Körpergröße und normalen Proportionen einen 17 oder 19 zoll Rahmen empfehlen? habe bedenken dass der 17er vielleicht zu kurz sein könnte?!



Ich fahre bei 1,77 ein L (also 19") und finde es super. Ist eben nicht das wendigste Rad, aber ich wollte es eben länger (voll trendy ).


----------



## slowbeat (10. Januar 2017)

Thema Steckachse:
Von dem Teil mit Schnellspanner bin ich wenig überzeugt. 
Gibt's eine passende Achse mit Inbus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (10. Januar 2017)

@slowbeat Je nachdem was es für ne Achse ist würden mir die üblichen Verdächtigen Carbon Ti, Extralite oder Shift Up einfallen.


----------



## slowbeat (10. Januar 2017)

volki_d schrieb:


> @slowbeat Je nachdem was es für ne Achse ist würden mir die üblichen Verdächtigen Carbon Ti, Extralite oder Shift Up einfallen.


Da ich mich damit nicht auskenne, frag ich ja. 
Was passt denn?


----------



## knetis (10. Januar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Thema Steckachse:
> Von dem Teil mit Schnellspanner bin ich wenig überzeugt.
> Gibt's eine passende Achse mit Inbus?



Hmm, ich kann morgen mal ausprobieren ob eine Syntace X-12 passt...Die hätte ich am Fully.


----------



## knetis (11. Januar 2017)

Syntace X-12 passt nicht! Siehe hier.


----------



## d-T-o (16. Januar 2017)

Sieht mir dem Gewinde nach nach einer E-Thru Steckachse aus.


----------



## Galleg2002 (2. Juli 2017)

Kurze frage an die DeeDar fahrer. Ich bin 186cm groß und fahre normalerweise XL Rahmen. Jetzt gibts vom Deedar leider nur nen maximale Rahmengröße von 19inch und ich bin mir unsicher ob das icht zu kurz ist . Zumal müsst ich bis august warten wenn eine neue Lieferung eintrift.


----------



## dani08051991 (2. Juli 2017)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Kurze frage an die DeeDar fahrer. Ich bin 186cm groß und fahre normalerweise XL Rahmen. Jetzt gibts vom Deedar leider nur nen maximale Rahmengröße von 19inch und ich bin mir unsicher ob das icht zu kurz ist . Zumal müsst ich bis august warten wenn eine neue Lieferung eintrift.


ich hatte mit 178 das M und mir war es etwas zu kurz, ich würde aber eher die Reachwerte vom alten Rad mit dem Deedar vergleichen.


----------



## knetis (2. Juli 2017)

@Galleg2002 das kommt darauf an wie lang du deine Räder magst...ich bin ca. 10cm kleiner und fahre "L" verspielt ist anders, aber es ist ein schöner bergab-panzer.


----------



## Galleg2002 (2. Juli 2017)

Fahre ein Litevile 301 in XL und das passt perfekt zu mir (https://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_fotos/30818_834358.jpg). Da das bike eher für Touren gedacht ist, wäre eine aufrechtere Sitzposition vielleicht garnicht so schlecht. Ich bin auch schon das Pine Mountain von meinem Bruder gefahren (in L) und es war ganz okay... tendenziell lieber etwas größer. Das 19inch Deedar wäre ein paar milimeterchen größer von daher könnte das schon paasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_tomo (16. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir ein Stahl-Hardtail aus den Anbeuteilen meines Fullys (gebrochener Hinterbau) aufbauen und überlege mir dazu einen Deedar-Rahmen zu holen. Da ich mir mit mit der Größe unsicher bin, wende ich mich hier an euch! Ich bin 183 groß, normale Proportionen. Nornalerweise würde ich einen Rahmen in L nehmen, aber das Deedar ist schon sehr lang. Ich hätte eher gern ein kürzeres, wendiges Bike. Meint ihr ich kann das Deedar mit kurzem Vorbau in M (17", 50 cm) fahren? Im Vergleich zum 45650B in L hätte ich damit immer noch einen längeren Reach (417 gegen 397). 
(Das 45650B würde mir auch gefallen, aber da passt mein 142x12 HR leider nicht rein. Cotic BFe ist in L ausverkauft...)
Oder kennt ihr noch andere günstige Stahlrahmen mit 31.6 Sitzrohr, 142x12 HR, tapered Gabel, rel. flachem Lenkwinkel? 
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
tomi


----------



## dani08051991 (16. August 2017)

el_tomo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir ein Stahl-Hardtail aus den Anbeuteilen meines Fullys (gebrochener Hinterbau) aufbauen und überlege mir dazu einen Deedar-Rahmen zu holen. Da ich mir mit mit der Größe unsicher bin, wende ich mich hier an euch! Ich bin 183 groß, normale Proportionen. Nornalerweise würde ich einen Rahmen in L nehmen, aber das Deedar ist schon sehr lang. Ich hätte eher gern ein kürzeres, wendiges Bike. Meint ihr ich kann das Deedar mit kurzem Vorbau in M (17", 50 cm) fahren? Im Vergleich zum 45650B in L hätte ich damit immer noch einen längeren Reach (417 gegen 397).
> (Das 45650B würde mir auch gefallen, aber da passt mein 142x12 HR leider nicht rein. Cotic BFe ist in L ausverkauft...)
> Oder kennt ihr noch andere günstige Stahlrahmen mit 31.6 Sitzrohr, 142x12 HR, tapered Gabel, rel. flachem Lenkwinkel?
> ...


Einen in M und raw hätte ich zu verkaufen 
Mit 178 hat M gut gepasst, wenn du es eher kurz magst wird M denk ich uch passen.


----------



## AK47 (3. Oktober 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Einen in M und raw hätte ich zu verkaufen
> Mit 178 hat M gut gepasst, wenn du es eher kurz magst wird M denk ich uch passen.


Hidiho,
wäre der M Rahmen noch zu haben?
MfG Alex


----------



## LeoRollt (7. November 2017)

mikefize schrieb:


> Klarlack ist sauber, die Decals sind natürlich drunter. Von innen scheint der Rahmen übrigens nicht behandelt zu sein.



Sehr hübscher Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr! Hast Du den Rahmen vor dem Aufbau von innen behandelt und falls ja, was kannst Du dafür empfehlen? 
Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem tollen Bike!


----------



## Specialized_man (9. Dezember 2017)

hallo Leute , kann mir jemand sagen ,welche Steckachse bei diesem Rahmen passt .... ( Syntace x12 passt nicht !! )

Gerold


----------



## knetis (10. Dezember 2017)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> hallo Leute , kann mir jemand sagen ,welche Steckachse bei diesem Rahmen passt .... ( Syntace x12 passt nicht !! )
> 
> Gerold




Eine E-Thru Achse mit 142 x 1,5 müsste es sein. 1,5 steht für die Gewindesteigung. Syntace hat 1,0 und an meinem Deedar war es eben 1,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized_man (10. Dezember 2017)

danke


----------



## AK47 (22. Januar 2018)

[


----------



## AK47 (22. Januar 2018)

...so, hab mir auch einen gegönnt, und mit biss erhöhtem Aufwand danke Drehmaschine den Steuersatz nun auch drin


----------



## AK47 (22. Januar 2018)

....


----------



## der stan (31. März 2018)

Hallo. Ich möchte nur andere Leute warnen. Es tut nicht gut hier mitzulesen....


----------



## der stan (1. April 2018)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für die gummiabdeckungen der sattelstützenleitung oder kann ich ruhig diese zweckentfremden!?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...abel-EW-SD50-p29538/universal-7x8-mm-o105570/


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2018)

Sehen ein wenig kurz aus. Vielleicht lieber die? https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=128564;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid[106]=1;orderby=2
Die haben bei meinem Octane One gut gepasst. Sind ca. 2 cm lang (der dünnere Teil, der im Rahmen verschwindet).


----------



## der stan (2. April 2018)

Die sehen sehr gut aus, danke dafür. 
Ich will bei örtlichen Händler fragen, ob er eventuell sowas für e-bikes hat...
So sieht bis jetzt der zwischen Stand aus. Die Revelation ist komplett gewartet und die kettenstrebe ist abgeklebt. Ich habe sehr günstige 27, 5 Räder bekommen. Die Reifen waren auch nicht teuer. Scheiben und kassette schon mal dran.


----------



## memphis35 (2. April 2018)

Geile Marzocchisammlung


----------



## der stan (2. April 2018)

Ja viel zu schade zum rumhängen aber mag auch nichts weggeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (19. April 2018)

Hi
Falls jemand Interesse hat, habe einen neuen On One Deedar Rahmen in 17 Zoll mit Steuersatz hier liegen.
Hab ihn mir zu klein gekauft, da ich mit dem Rücksendeverfahren nach GB keine Ahnung habe dachte ich evtl hat hier jemand Interesse 

LG Christian


----------



## der stan (8. Mai 2018)

So jetzt kann es fahren. Werde ich nach und nach fertig bauen.


----------



## der stan (15. Mai 2018)




----------



## tho_boe (29. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe ich kann hier eine Frage zu dem dee dar los werden, da mir das Teil schon angetan hat; ua wegen der geilen pics in diesem thread! 

 Also ich bin 189 cm und befürchte dass mir der 439 reach zu kurz ist, auch wenn die auf der Webseite etwas anderes schreiben mögen und ich es als agiles spassbike aufbauen will. Fahre im Moment 475 auf dem Enduro. ... Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Meinungen? Hat jemand ein l in der Nähe von HD auf das man mal sitzen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## null-2wo (29. Mai 2018)

wenns agil sein soll, ist kürzer doch besser...?


----------



## Bench (29. Mai 2018)

475-440=35mm.
Fahr einen 35mm längeren Vorbau als am Enduro und das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## tho_boe (30. Mai 2018)

Ihr habt ja recht kleiner = agiler, aber ab einer bestimmten "Größe" geht die gleichung halt nicht mehr ganz auf, sondern das Bike ist schlicht zu klein...

475 - 440 = 35:

Jetziger Vorbau ist 35 mm, so dass der dee dar Vorbau 70 mm sein müßte.  Mit einem 50 - 70mm Vorbau könnte das Problem damit tatsächlich gelöst sein...wobei ein 50/60 er vorbau eher zum bike passen würde...

Bin gespannt, was ich machen werde... Ich hasse es bikes ohne Probefahrt zu ordern hat was von einem blind date ;-)

Das commençal meta ist halt auch noch im Rennen ...


----------



## Sid211985 (30. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin 187 und fahre ein 18 Zoll Deedar und bin sehr zufrieden da ich es eh kürzer mag als zu lang


----------



## Joerg61 (30. Mai 2018)

In SAG wird der Reach ein wenig länger, dafür aber der Lenkwinkel ein wenig steiler. Fällt naturgemäß je nach Federweg und Einbauhöhe der Gabel unterschiedlich aus. Das Fully verhält sich hier durch den gefederten Hinterbau anders. Auf folgender Seite kann man das mal prima durchspielen: https://bikegeo.muha.cc/ Einfach mal die Gabellänge ändern und nachschauen, was passiert bei den anderen Geometriedaten.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho_boe (30. Mai 2018)

Ja cool danke für den input 

@Sid211985 wenn du mit 187 das m für nicht nur fahrbar sondern richtig gut findest sollte ich dann mit dem l gut zurecht kommen! Darf ich fragen welchen Vorbau Länge du fährst?

@Joerg61 cool spiel mal damit ein wenig rum!


----------



## Sid211985 (30. Mai 2018)

tho_boe schrieb:


> Ja cool danke für den input
> 
> @Sid211985 wenn du mit 187 das m für nicht nur fahrbar sondern richtig gut findest sollte ich dann mit dem l gut zurecht kommen! Darf ich fragen welchen Vorbau Länge du fährst?
> 
> @Joerg61 cool spiel mal damit ein wenig rum!




Also das ist mein Empfinden  fahre auch das 456 Evo in M

Ich habe einen 50mm Vorbau 

Lg


----------



## dani08051991 (2. Juni 2018)

tho_boe schrieb:


> Ja cool danke für den input
> 
> @Sid211985 wenn du mit 187 das m für nicht nur fahrbar sondern richtig gut findest sollte ich dann mit dem l gut zurecht kommen! Darf ich fragen welchen Vorbau Länge du fährst?
> 
> @Joerg61 cool spiel mal damit ein wenig rum!


Ich denke das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen, ich fand mit 178 meines in M mit 60er Vorbau zu kurz. Mein neues Hardtail hat 460mm Reach mit 40er Vorbau und das gefällt mir in jeder Situation besser.
Aber das ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache und lässt sich so nicht wirklich beantworten.


----------



## Sid211985 (2. Juni 2018)

Hi
Hier mal mein Deedar mit 2.6er Reifen. Sollten auch 2.8er rein passen


----------



## der stan (28. Juni 2018)

Muss mein rad leider wegen Schulterproblemen wieder abgeben. Fslls jemand interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2018)

der stan schrieb:


> Muss mein rad leider wegen Schulterproblemen wieder abgeben. Fslls jemand interesse hat bitte melden. Anhang anzeigen 746738


Rahmengrösse? Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (29. Juni 2018)

Gut dass mich an meinem Big Wig immernoch absolut nix stört, sonst wäre ich direkt schwach geworden. 

Ich darf die nächsten Jahre MTB mäßig nix neues anschaffen, ich muss auf ein neues RR sparen.


----------



## SimonV1986 (24. August 2018)

Darf ich fragen, auf wie viel Gewicht du am Ende kommst in der Größe? Was willst du denn dafür haben?

Vg


----------



## CaptainCrash (12. August 2021)

der stan schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich möchte nur andere Leute warnen. Es tut nicht gut hier mitzulesen....


Zu spät gelesen, jetzt hab ich auch eins.  Moin an alle, ich hab mir gerade ein 2020er Deedar in L angeschafft. Ich find nicht wirklich ein Techsheet dazu, kann mir da wer weiter helfen?
Bis jetzt ist der Rahmen schwarz, die Gabel ist eine Marzocchi 350NCR. Beides wird noch mal aufbereitet, entweder neuer Lack oder Pulvern. Dazu lila Hope-Komponenten und Decals. Ich freu mich schon drauf und bin gespannt, wie es fährt.
Ride on!


----------

